# Miracle in a can....



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

well not really a miracle, but this stuff is great, I dont know what they put into it, but is works!!! I have used it from the end switches on zone valves that stopped working to electronics,firearms, to anything seized up with rust, it seems to eat away the rust and leave a protective coating...look up some of the you tube videos ..pretty amazing...a can goes a long way, so the price, about $16.00 a can is not bad for what it does..


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Better than KY?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have always seen great results with Pipe Break.


----------



## OldNelly (Jun 3, 2015)

I'll have to check the stuff out. Usually I use Aerokroil for seized up stuff and haven't found anything better than deoxit for electronics.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

OldNelly said:


> I'll have to check the stuff out. Usually I use Aerokroil for seized up stuff and haven't found anything better than deoxit for electronics.



Aerokroil is good stuff


----------

